# Wife's new Walther P99C



## Bighorn (Feb 3, 2008)

Well, after shooting and trying out a dozen or so handguns, from .22 to .45, my wife settled on a new P99C. She liked the relatively light slide spring, and it seems to fit her hands very well.

After buying the gun and getting it home, I took it apart for cleaning and oiling- just ridiculously easy.

We then headed for the range, as she just couldn't wait to shoot it.
We both shot it, and I was amazed at how manageable the recoil was from this light (18.6 oz w/o mag) pistol was. 

It shot a little low for my wife, which I have hopefully rectified by changing out the front sight for the lower one in the package provided by Walther.

Overall, we are impressed by this pistol. Typical German engineering, and the quality is simply top notch. As a carry gun, this seems to be exactly what she was looking for.

I may have to get one for myself!!


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

9mm?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Congrats. I love mine!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Glad you and your shooting partener are having a good time with your new Walther. You got to have fun or you wouldn't do it much. Good luck.:smt023


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Bighorn said:


> It shot a little low for my wife, which I have hopefully rectified by changing out the front sight for the lower one in the package provided by Walther.


If it was ONLY shooting low for her and was shooting fine for you, changing the front sight might not be the best thing to do. If it was shooting fine for you, she may have been shooting low due to the anticipation of the recoil. IDK her experience with shooting, I'm just saying :smt033:smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## Bighorn (Feb 3, 2008)

Yep, 9mm


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Surprised you didn't mention/praise the shape of the grip which is what sold me on my P99. From the first moment of handling this grip, I was impressed by the natural pointability it gives to the pistol. The indexing groove behind the finger recesses guarantees perfect alignment by feel. And the selectable backstrap sizing was pioneered by Walther.

The P99 grip was designed by Cesare Moroni of Italy. Moroni is world renown for his anatomical grips on match pistols used by olympic shooters.


----------

